# Helllo [includes pictures]



## morningstar (Jul 15, 2006)

I posted here once, but I never introducted myself. My name is Paige, from Wisconsin and 19 early next month.

I've been living on my own for two months now, which I didn't think would be too hard (but who does until it happens?). I have two calico cats, mother and daughter. I signed up here because I have questions and well, just because I'm a cat lover :]

And here are some pictures of my cats and I;

































(Kitty is on the left, she is the mother and Baby is on the right, she's the daughter of Kitty)


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kitty and Baby are very cute! I love calico's! Glad you introduced yourself, we look forward to hearing more about you and your kitties!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

The kitty on the bottom looks more like a tortieshell, but both are cute anyways. Welcome to the forum Paige


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, cute cats


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! I bet your kitties are great company!


----------

